# Red Sky At Night!



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Just took these out the back of my house.

What do you think? Any opinions on how to improve as I am only an amateur?



















Mark


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Sparky said:


> What do you think? Any opinions on how to improve as I am only an amateur?
> 
> Mark


You'll have to ask God to improve on that. Ooh...and your pic is not bad as well!


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

They are both fantastic shots! The focus and contrast look spot on and they are really moody.

i would be tempted to photoshop the building details and reflections out of the first shot to create a silhouette but then i am a bit of a Goth!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Great pics Mark. Def crop the first one to take out the unwanted bits. :thumbsup:


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

Awesome shots! The 2nd pic is framed really well :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Shot 2 is excellent - but follows "Rule of Thirds" so is halfway there before you even consider the colours, focus and subject. :yes:

(google it if you don't know - excellent basic rule to follow)


----------



## Rich666 (Feb 24, 2010)

Just an opinion as im no expert although I love photography,on the second shot anything lower than the reflective windows detracts from the stunning sky - beautiful sky but as you pan down the top of whtte van, car etc takes away the moment of the beautiful sky - prefer just the light reflected in the windows and the sky - lovely pics though....,

Rich


----------



## Raz-jnr (Mar 1, 2010)

Great pics, i would def crop the second pic, takong out the vehicles, otherwise contrast and focus looks good


----------

